# How to adjust PSU fan speed?



## Overdrivex2

Hey guys I recently built a rig and everything runs smooth, except the fan for my power supply runs full speed all the time. My mobo is a Biostar A880G+ and I'm wondering if there's any way to adjust its speed in the bios.


----------



## pioneerisloud

No. If the fan is running all the time, that means your PSU is running hot usually. Or its a really cheap PSU. Either way, sounds like you need a different PSU.

What unit is it exactly?


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I don't think so, I never saw any options like that in my Biostar BIOS.


----------



## Overdrivex2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12448219*
> No. If the fan is running all the time, that means your PSU is running hot usually. Or its a really cheap PSU. Either way, sounds like you need a different PSU.
> 
> What unit is it exactly?


Hmm, the power supply is like 5 years old, its a 300w and my setup is barely taking 250w. So i'm unsure as to why it would be running hot.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overdrivex2;12448243*
> Hmm, the power supply is like 5 years old, its a 300w and my setup is barely taking 250w. So i'm unsure as to why it would be running hot.


1) Power supplies age over time, and put out less power.
2) You never stated WHAT 300w unit you have. Is it junk or a good unit?
3) You also haven't listed what your GPU is.

Either its a cheap unit that doesn't have automated fan control, or it DOES have automated fan control, and it actually needs that fan at full speed. Either way, you need a new PSU.


----------



## Korlus

Unless it's branded, liklihood is it wasn't a good PSU to begin with, and if it's running hot at idle (I assume it as - hence "all the time"), then you'd probably do well to get a new (and better quality, branded) one.

Also, point to note: Since the PSU only plugs into the motherboard via power leads, it shouldn't have a way to control the fan externally.


----------



## AlaskaFox

most PSU speeds cant be adjusted by means of software, but there are more difficult options of opening up the psu and installing a voltage capacitor on the fan... or of course you could put in a new fan of the same size and mod the wires to connect to your psu voltage output. And fan of the same size should work fine, so if you find one that has a good mix between high air flow _ low DBA you should be gold


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Software cannot influence anything to do with the power supply. At all. Period.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Sounds like someone needs a new PSU, 5 years old, 300w, and full speed fan. It's on it's last leg, Time to upgrade








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007


----------



## Overdrivex2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12448261*
> 1) Power supplies age over time, and put out less power.
> 2) You never stated WHAT 300w unit you have. Is it junk or a good unit?
> 3) You also haven't listed what your GPU is.
> 
> Either its a cheap unit that doesn't have automated fan control, or it DOES have automated fan control, and it actually needs that fan at full speed. Either way, you need a new PSU.


The power supply is from my sony vaio pcv-rs 420, before this setup it never ran full speed, I have no GPU installed, I'm using integrated.


----------



## tito13kfm

300W power supply from unknown company and 5 years old. I'd be surprised if you got 80% efficiency on it. That would put you at 240W of peak performance. You might literally be pushing that thing to its limit.


----------



## beers

OEM PSU's are generally the last things you want to use.
Quote:


> I'd be surprised if you got 80% efficiency on it. That would put you at 240W of peak performance.


Efficiency is based off of conversion from AC to DC, it doesn't affect the rating on the sticker. 80% efficiency while using 300w DC would mean you're pulling 375w from the wall.

You're approaching it's limit and wondering why the fan is on all the time?
Really?
And then you want to manually turn the fan down?

Poof.
I'd never let you near my PC


----------



## Overdrivex2

hmm, I guess you guys are right.


----------



## pioneerisloud

You're pushing that PSU too hard then. Get an Antec Neo ECO 400w (best super budget PSU usually), and call it a day. It'll also allow you a GPU upgrade in the future.


----------



## Overdrivex2

I actually have the Antec Basiq 350w in mind. I'm not planning on using this PC for gaming or anything special so the the integrated graphics is sufficient. Plus I recently bought the Antec Basiq 350w from my local electronics store and just returned it yesterday thinking I wouldn't need it......but on the bright side they marked it down $4 cuz i returned it. So I'll go back and buy it, lmao


----------



## Shub

That'll work for the system in your sig.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overdrivex2;12448528*
> I actually have the Antec Basiq 350w in mind. I'm not planning on using this PC for gaming or anything special so the the integrated graphics is sufficient. Plus I recently bought the Antec Basiq 350w from my local electronics store and just returned it yesterday thinking I wouldn't need it......but on the bright side they marked it down $4 cuz i returned it. So I'll go back and buy it, lmao


It's a decent enough unit. It'll handle your build just fine, with a little wiggle room to spare







.


----------



## Overdrivex2

Yup, thank for all the help guys!


----------



## bruno3833

I also have a problem with noisy psu. I have 1.5 year old computer. Psu is fractal design integra m 500w in fractals case - node 304, which also has fractal design coolers. Coolers on case nor on cpu arent loud. Its Psu. What to do?


----------

